# clubs



## sgoldie1983 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knows of any Scottish or British ex-pat clubs in Abu Dhabi?

Also, I enjoy playing football. Are there any ex-pat teams that I could possibly join or train with?

Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Er, like the British Club (aka The Club)?
http://www.the-club.com/


----------

